#   >  MegaJet MJ-3031M Turbo -
MegaJet MJ-3031M Turbo !  :Very Happy:  
       ?

----------

.     ""   300,          RU.  :Smile: 
   .

----------

> ,   -  -3031    -     1000 .        5 ,   10 ,  ,    ,    - ,    .


  -   ( )   . 300          ,    8-12    .    ...
  -         33   .
     ,          .
  - ,      ,    ,       .

----------


## yurio

,      ,  ,   ,  .   .

----------

> ,      ,  ,   ,  .   .


       .   .

----------


## brodaga

.                                                                                                *royalpost*    ?

----------

> ,      cqham.ru (    ).             ,  .


  ,   .     ?
       ,   "".  100  200       ,      -,   ,      .   300    ,        .
     MJ2701, Alan100, 100+   ,          .
 ,    ,   Yosan2204, Alan48+, 78+   ,   -    TX  5  RX   2.5.        "" .    ,     .           .
   - Yosan YT7   Alan48Excel.   ,      .
 .

----------

> QRZ.RU


 ,   ,       - ua1zh@mail.ru

----------


## strange

kp_alsn@mrm.orw.ru

----------


## UN7CDN

24 .      2003.       ,    . :Crying or Very sad:        - MJ-3031M turbo.       ?

----------

